# Biggest Wheels????



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

What is the largest wheels and smallest tires i can get that are the same size as stock wheels and tires? I need to know because i want to get the biggest wheels i can buy without rubbing and without having an inaccurate speedometer. Is my question clear????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

19 was the biggest that i ever seen on a sentra / 200sx.

all the other stuff im not sure.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

www.b14nissan.org/tirecalc.html


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Can I go to 17x7.5 with a 38mm offset with 205/40's and dropped 1.5" - 2" without rubbing?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

DollarBill said:


> *What is the largest wheels and smallest tires i can get that are the same size as stock wheels and tires? I need to know because i want to get the biggest wheels i can buy without rubbing and without having an inaccurate speedometer. Is my question clear???? *




Here's what 19's look like!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wouldn't go any bigger than 18", the car pictured above has bags, so if he got any rubbing, he could just raise it up a bit. Big wheels will weigh you down alot so don't plan on any performance, it would be like running a marathon with shoes made out of cast iron.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

17's look good and the speedo is 3 miles different. says 60 when going 63, or so i heard. i've only done the speedo test once and was at like 58 seconds or so, but i used my cd player so i'm just going to believe that it's three, and or close enough to not care.


----------



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

18's are the biggest size you can fit without problems, but I have seen bigger. I personaly like the 17 on the b14 styles.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tkvtec said:


> *Can I go to 17x7.5 with a 38mm offset with 205/40's and dropped 1.5" - 2" without rubbing? *



that is my exact setup, i have no rubbing at all, and if u wanna see what my car looks like....... www.cardomain.com/id/illestrice


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I have 17x7.5 BSA with 215/R40 and I wouldnt go bigger. Plus when you go bigger if increase the weight which puts more strain on the engine.
I need to lower mine but havent had time to do it...its killing me having a new set of coilovers and cant make time to installed them


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya i wouldnt go with anything higher than 16's for performance, 17's and above would be more for show because of the weight and other things that come into play. i've been trying to get rid of my 17's and get some 16's but i havent had the motivation as of yet


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm running 19's on my SE-L with no problems. Have ground control dropped 4". Still no rubbing. 19 x 8 w/45offset + 1/4 spacer & 215/35/zr19 tires.


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

i recommend not going any bigger than 17 if u hav a b14.. 18s are way too big and ull have very little sidewall, which means if u hit a pothole or bumps a lil too quick, u risk damaging ur rim or blowing out the tire. My 16s ride on 45series rubber and it's sustained NYC potholes, train tracks, etc...

odometer will most likely be off no matter what. To minimize the percentage it is off, use http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html. also check out http://www.dsm.org/tools/tiresize.htm to find out what size options u have


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Get a cutting torch and put dubs on it. I know I'd like to see it done for sheer giggles.


----------

